# Malabar Long bay thursday All welcome



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking at hitting this new spot at Malabar / long Bay - eastern suburbs sydney. One beach further down from Maroubra. 6am start at the boat ramp /car park at the nothern side of the bay, the end of fishermans road - cromwell park.

This thursday 18th weather/conditions permiting - if they look iffy will do it on Saturday instead. Will put out a post on wed late arv/early afternoon.

This spot is a very fishy eastern suburbs spot - a known pelagic haunt - local baitfish are pike (king material). there is also a wreck for those with sounders. The bay is large and sheltered that leads to deep water. Plan is to pick up some pike or squid and then live bait near the washes - lack of livies will lure fish on surface or troll with HBs. Still no luck after that then I will drop shot for snapper near the wreck. All are welcome

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is a google earth image of the area - as you can see fish and reasonable sheltered in the bay

wopfish


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ya wopfish cant make this trip but goodluck mate.

May I ask what type of wreck it is. Large commercial vessel or small recreational craft?

Or the plans for Englands ashes campaign   cant help to do that every now and then 

 fishing Russ


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in for this one. My mum and sister are coming from interstate to visit me Wed, Thur and Fri but I will make up some excuse to be absent Thursday morning for a yak exped.

Definately looks like a good spot. I'm going to bring my speargun and have a look underwater after fishing with lines for a few hours.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

A few of my mates have been getting into the kings off the rocks at Malabar the last few weekends. Plenty of rats with a few bigguns thrown in for good measure. Hope to be with them this weekend. LB though. Not sure if I'm ready for open water in the sik yet.

Good luck guys.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I just had a little look this morning out the at the rocks / swell at bondi and its looking pretty flat and safe at the moment!! So hopefully this should apply down at Malabar on thursday!!!

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In answer to your question - I think the MV malabar wasa carrying passengers and freinght in the 20,s and turned left onto rocks instead of right in fog - with no loss of life. I believe there is still the boiler housing and stuff down there!! Hopefully holding snapper and the likes - sorry you cant make it - will fill you in on a report

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

wonder what it looks like now


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

This link may be of interest to anyone on the Malabar trip.

http://www.michaelmcfadyenscuba.info/ar ... alabar.htm


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Just to confirm that the weather looks OK for tomorrow so I will definately be going.

I will be there for a pre-dawn launch and off the water by 10am. Hope to see some other AKFFers out there.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

see you all there - should be on the water by sunrise

Regards

Wopfish


----------

